# Battery Operated



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

What are some things I could use to make props move that are battery operated? New to moving props, thanks for any help...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

mirror ball motors for one.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sure am. I have like 4-5 left over from a couple of years ago.
I think c batteries.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

What are you guys talking about mirror ball motors, servos? FE your money order will be out as soon as I can get to the bank.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Are you talking about motorized props? Since most of my props are run with windshield wiper motors, I run them off 12V batteries.

A lawn mower battery will run a wiper motor prop for about 20 hours before needing recharged.

I run a Monster-in-a-Box, pop ups, a grave grabber, and rocking tombstone. All props made with wiper motors. There are several sites with plans for projects. In my book, the best by far is: 
http://www.scary-terry.com/wipmtr/wipmtr.htm


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

kryptonoff said:


> Where did you find those at?


I have a wholesale account with visual effects.

Do you need or want one?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey PeeWee. I've also seen battery operated rotisserie motors. There are also small motors in remote control cars.


----------

